# Twisp Clearo E-liquid Help!!!



## GetLucky777

Hi all,
I had been gifted a Twisp Clearo device for my recent birthday and I only used to smoke about 8 max anaologs a day and the problem is that I find paying R200 for a 20ml of Twisp liquid ridiculous, I want to find out what generic liquid can I buy at a more value for money price or is the Twisp only compatible with the liquid they make?


----------



## CraftyZA

No, you can use any liquid you like. 
Twisp is just a rebranded device.
Any of the juices from any of the local suppliers will work. Have a peek at the supplier section. 
especially, look at vapour mountain, based in capetown
He has some great juices. Make sure you try VM4 for something sweet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET

any juice will work in there, so don't stress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

you can use any juice in your twisp, they tell you that it is not reccommended and as far as I know if they find out you have used other juice it voids your warranty (I stand corrected though if this is not true) but it is just so they can make more money  I could easily tell you that you cannot use any E-liquid other than the liquids Vape King supplies in our kits but then I would be lying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> you can use any juice in your twisp, they tell you that it is not reccommended and as far as I know if they find out you have used other juice it voids your warranty (I stand corrected though if this is not true) but it is just so they can make more money  I could easily tell you that you cannot use any E-liquid other than the liquids Vape King supplies in our kits but then I would be lying



That is what they tell you when you ask them about other liquids. I used TopQ in my twisp, and had no problems. Except for everything just taste better in my VapeKing starter kit then in my twisp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Interestingly, i tried using Twisp juice in my other tanks and it actually tastes better to me in the Twisp device. I cant understand why. My perception is that it has to do with the airflow and in particular the flat mouthpiece. 

I like the Twisp juices. I think they are really good. Not the best i have tasted, since i widened my horizons but i have tasted many, many worse. 

But they are very expensive indeed. If you buy 2 bottles, you get a discount and they work out to be R160 for 20ml or R8 per ml. Still very expensive. I would say the average of other juices ive tried is around the R5 per ml mark.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver1 said:


> Interestingly, i tried using Twisp juice in my other tanks and it actually tastes better to me in the Twisp device. I cant understand why. My perception is that it has to do with the airflow and in particular the flat mouthpiece.



Agreed. Also don't know why... but that's why I gave away all mjy Twisp Juices with the Twisps! Funny enough if you use the Twisp Battery on the PT2 Mini the taste is better again... Maybe I'm imagining things but it sure seems that way.

But it doesn't matter anymore because nothing tastes like the Nautilus with VM Juice on board a SVD! Will test it on my MVP when my second Nautilus arrives...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

LekkaVapors has nice juice for round R90 for a 30ml up to 12mg nic. More nic will cost a little bit more!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allan

GetLucky777 said:


> Hi all,
> I had been gifted a Twisp Clearo device for my recent birthday and I only used to smoke about 8 max anaologs a day and the problem is that I find paying R200 for a 20ml of Twisp liquid ridiculous, I want to find out what generic liquid can I buy at a more value for money price or is the Twisp only compatible with the liquid they make?


In my humble opinion the TopQ tastes better with the Twisp that their own flavours. Almost smoother??

Reactions: Like 1


----------

